# Wife is in a "Fog"



## cisco7931 (May 2, 2011)

I wish I stopped posting on this website earlier, but I'm still here hurting and unsure of what life has to bring for us (my full story is in another thread).

Today is the 19th day since my wife wanted out of our 6yr marriage. She has moved on quite surprisingly fast, she has lost weight (and looked darn hotter than when we were together), and I have lost weight too, though not in a good way. 

My gut-feel says someone is filling my shoes emotionally, and even sexually. Which does not hurt me (or so I think), because I know my wife is happy. 

What hurts most is when our 5yr old daughter asked me when daddy is coming home "forever", I just couldnt handle the pain of such an innocent question.

Our mutual friends, and some of her best friends have tried but she has not been talking to any of them. I am feeling she is afraid to speak to them at all about our marriage. 

She just had a new job where she had "power" and now, I think that that power has clouded and fogged her vision of what is really important in life. 

Not sure what to do from here, I'm having a roller coaster emotion lately but my rekindled faith in the Lord has helped quite a lot in bringing that natural high to me. 

I have not tried a single thing to win her back, primarily because I am afraid of rejection from her now that she is too STRONG, too independent, and too happy. 

What should I do? SHould I go all-out just like what Fireproof is suggesting, or should I wait until she opens her heart and remove all anger?


----------



## Locard (May 26, 2011)

I really feel for you. Be careful about the whole "Fireproof" bit. My wife and I watched it a marriage retreat at a freinds church and honestly, as a Christian, I am conflicted about it. Obviously you want to save your marriage, but begging and being week is not always the ticket if you want her to stay. You need to be strong, and let her know you that while you want the marriage, you will not be a door mat or plan B and if she steps out, its over. Be strong and work on yourself. Saying a prayer for you.


----------



## cisco7931 (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the prayer locard... I'm not sure if I even have the strength yet to deal with this head-on...

I am not sure where she is getting all the anger and hate for me from but all i'm sure is, she is "happy", or so she says...

I just don't know what to do at this point, I cant be truly happy now at this stage in my life, I wanted to move on but my kid and my want to fix the marriage is pulling be back...


----------

